# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Он прилип ко мне, как липучка- застольное развлечение для любого праздника

## Львовна

_Он прилип ко мне, как липучка!_ - застольное развлечение для любого праздника
От дуэта Д.Евочки

[img]http://*********ru/8666913.jpg[/img]

Вы слышали про композицию, примерное содержание которой такое: «Дорогой, я к соседке на 5 минут, а ты борщ помешивай через каждые полчаса… и….»,  значит, вы в курсе, о чем там в припеве!
или…  «Он копил на дорогую иномарку, а жена заначку обнаружила….». Про что там дальше?
Всем, кто еще не знает этих песен,  и  кому надоели однотипные перепевки и угадайки, мы предлагаем ударить по однообразию новой ХИТОВОЙ (в прямом смысле)  застолочкой. Да, чуть не забыли: все песТни будут, конечно, только о ЛЮБВИ!

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: отсутствует


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Окрыленная (18.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (18.02.2016), Ураган (20.02.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Девочки!  :Blink: Вы где-то клад отрыли???  :Grin:  
Столько новинок!!! Прям глаза разбегаются! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (18.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Девочки! Вы где-то клад отрыли???


Танюш :Blink: , сами в шоке... как там... "у мальчиков- музы, у девочек- музыки"?  :Grin:  Вопчем, этот музык пока по ночам приходит... тьфу-тьфу :Vishenka 21:  :Vishenka 21:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.02.2016), Татьянка (18.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки! Вы где-то клад отрыли???


 :Blush2:  неееее... взломали "жесткий" мозга...."перепрошили".  И "засунули" лень в одно место..... чтобы не мешала. а еще....



> музык пока по ночам приходит... тьфу-тьфу


 :Yes4:  и... помогает  хорошему  "зачатию" :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (19.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Немножечко эмоций гостей от "липучек" :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********ru/8686202.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8689274.jpg[/img]

----------

Мама Таня (03.03.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.02.2016), Татьянка (20.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

ну кто первый.....
кто под дверкой с вечера и номерок на руке...
конечно же Я
девчёнки я в шоке если честно
это ХИТ индустрии ведущих!!!
беспроигрышный вариант разогреть  гостей-дать им Отличное настроение
у меня слов нет выразить  восхищение этой игровухой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
целую ручки вашей музЕ

----------

Львовна (20.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> целую ручки вашей музЕ


Ох, лишь бы эта муза не сбежала, тьфу-тьфу :Blink:  :No2:  :Taunt: 

*дюймовка*, Ниночка, спасибооо!!!!  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

дюймовка (20.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ

*
с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%*

----------


## дюймовка

как и предполагала-ваши прилипалки рвут зал неПАдеЦки
на текстами хохотали так что я едва переорала в микрофон
как у вас на фотках вставали на стулья
единственный минус-МАЛО сказали ...... :037:  :037:  :037:  :037:

----------

Львовна (22.02.2016), Татьянка (22.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> единственный минус-МАЛО сказали ......


Ураааа!!!! Ну... тогда... будем делать липучки-2 :Yahoo:

----------

дюймовка (22.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> будем делать липучки-2


 :Blink:  вот Юра порадуется....




> как и предполагала-ваши прилипалки рвут зал неПАдеЦки
> на текстами хохотали так что я едва переорала в микрофон
> как у вас на фотках вставали на стулья
> единственный минус-МАЛО сказали ......


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Спасибооооооо!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (22.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

Юра ваш -гений! так ему и передайте!
минусы шикарные

----------

Львовна (22.02.2016), Татьянка (22.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Юра ваш -гений! так ему и передайте!
> минусы шикарные


 :Ok:  обязательно передам. ему будет очень и очень приятненько

----------

дюймовка (23.02.2016), Львовна (22.02.2016)

----------


## katyakotkot

Девчата, начала учить ваши липучки...Прямо прикольно...Муж сидел смеялся. Это же надо так придумать классно! Необычный подход. Гости вообще очень ведутся, когда им предлагают что-то спеть...
Не останавливайтесь, творите...: (говорю шепотом, чтобы музу не спугнуть) :Ok:

----------

Львовна (25.02.2016), Татьянка (25.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*katyakotkot*,  :Derisive:  Наши мужья тоже истерили!!!! Изначально придумывали для личного пользования, т.к. у меня лично, очень достаются певучие гости. А банальные "перепевки" уже поперек стояли.  И вот... после "истерик" мужа моего и Лениного, после истерик зала, решились "выпустить" в народ. :Blush2:  




> Не останавливайтесь, творите...: (говорю шепотом, чтобы музу не спугнуть)


 :Superstition:  :Superstition:  :Superstition:

----------

дюймовка (25.02.2016), Львовна (25.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*katyakotkot*, Катюш...о дааа... мужья - это первые оценщики наших шалостей))) Смеются- значит точно зайдет на публику))) Мой еще и темы для липучек пытался  подсказывать, когда тексты писались: а еще про это напиши, а еще про это :Grin: 
Спасибо тебе, дорогая, за кусочек нового вдохновения от твоих добрых и теплых слов в наш адрес!!!  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

дюймовка (25.02.2016), Татьянка (25.02.2016), Ураган (25.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчата, начала учить ваши липучки...


 :Blush2:  Катюш, признаюсь честно мы ЭТОТ момент работаем с планшеткой. У меня с памятью проблемы... не могу заучивать. И чтобы где-нибудь не "обгадиться" -подглядываю. Поэтому, не бойся  именно ТАКИЕ "игровушки" работать с листа. Это лирику "стремно" с листа.... там нужны глаза зала, нужно держать их.  :Tender:

----------

дюймовка (25.02.2016), Львовна (25.02.2016)

----------


## zulfiya2000

Татьяна, Елена, у меня большое желание приобрести три игровых блока из вашей сокровищницы. Помогите определиться, несколько раз перечитала, сложно на чем-то остановиться. ))) Я не профи, не тамада, веду мероприятия на своей работе, контингент не простой, МЧС - пожарная охрана. Куча условностей, тяжелые на подъем и т.д. Три года мероприятий в одной коллективе... я уже себе весь мозг вынесла. ))) В этот раз руководство объединило 23 +8 марта, а у меня всего полтора дня. в четверг уже событие. Поскольку вы знаете материал, может подскажите, что мне больше подойдет. ))) Пока я думаю над: Орел или не орел, А мы и не парились и Он прилип..., то есть один эпизод к 23 февраля, второй к 8 марта и третий общий. И, если правильно поняла, складываю стоимость трех блоков и отнимаю 30 %, так? Заранее большое СПАСИБО!

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьяна, Елена, у меня большое желание приобрести три игровых блока из вашей сокровищницы. Помогите определиться, несколько раз перечитала, сложно на чем-то остановиться. ))) Я не профи, не тамада, веду мероприятия на своей работе, контингент не простой, МЧС - пожарная охрана. Куча условностей, тяжелые на подъем и т.д. Три года мероприятий в одной коллективе... я уже себе весь мозг вынесла. ))) В этот раз руководство объединило 23 +8 марта, а у меня всего полтора дня. в четверг уже событие. Поскольку вы знаете материал, может подскажите, что мне больше подойдет. ))) Пока я думаю над: Орел или не орел, А мы и не парились и Он прилип..., то есть один эпизод к 23 февраля, второй к 8 марта и третий общий. И, если правильно поняла, складываю стоимость трех блоков и отнимаю 30 %, так? Заранее большое СПАСИБО!


Здравствуйте Зульфия, вам нужен девАчковый, мальчиковый и общий, если я поняла правильно. Тогда, я бы взяла "Орла"( участвует 1 дама и много мужчин), "Когда не жмет корона"( участвуют девчонки) и "Липучки"(весь зал). 
По цене, вы правильно поняли. Сложили и минус 30% :Blush2:

----------


## zulfiya2000

Спасибо, сейчас переведу денежку.))

----------


## zulfiya2000

Татьяна, Елена, оплатила 3 600 руб. за "Орла", "Корону" и "Липучку". Моя электронка zulfiya2000@mail.ru, я прямо волнуюсь в предвкушении. )))

----------


## Львовна

*zulfiya2000*,Зульфия,  добрый день. Встречайте посылочку. Она уже на почте.  :Smile3:

----------


## pavluk

Я стала обладательницей ваших "Липучек".
  Идея хорошая, по креативности напоминает идеи КВН и "Уральских пельменей".
 Прежде чем выйти с этим материалом на банкет нужно очень хорошо подготовиться, т.е. идеально знать весь песенный материал и уметь его исполнить. Девочки, в "Анонсе" на "Липучек" нужно обязательно указать, что это материал для "ПОЮЩИХ ВЕДУЩИХ". Даже если речетативом, где то подавать этот материал, все равно нужно обладать слухом и попадать в минуса. И еще этот блок для компаний, где обязательно есть молодежь, так, как 2 трека возрастная публика просто не запоет! Один минус буду опускать по тональности. Еще один минус не безупречный- запев идет в одной тональности, а припев в другой тональности-модуляция невнятная. 
   Переделка слов, согласно вашей идеи классная- спасибо!
   Я поющая ведущая, поэтому буду внедрять со своими изменениями этот блок в программы. А вот , чтобы не было разочарования в приобретенном материале, у тех, кто не поющий, я бы расширила "Анонс" к этому блоку.

----------

Ritulya993 (02.08.2016), Львовна (03.03.2016), Татьянка (03.03.2016)

----------


## pavluk

> единственный минус-МАЛО сказали ......


Девочки просьба к Юре, все припевы сделать по 2 раза - тогда "мало не покажется". И, конечно, люди на первом припеве только "распоются" и вспомнят слова, и только на повторе припева смогут его "выдать на 200%"

И еще радует, то, что этот блок не будет поставлен на "поток" среди ведущих, так, как не каждый ведущий сможет его донести до публики!

----------

Львовна (03.03.2016), Татьянка (03.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Спасибо за детальный отзыв :Smile3: . Очень лестно,  что креативность нашу сравнили с КВН и УПИ,  стараемся идти в ногу со временем. 
Удивило, что,  по вашему мнению, требуется огромная подготовка. Музыкальный материал для липучек подбирался с учетом того, что эти песни знают все поколения.  Лично я с успехом делаю «липучки»  и  на молодежных и на возрастных праздниках. 
Не учу, подглядываю в планшет.
Твердо уверена, что материал может осилить и не поющий ведущий. Первую часть липучки можно просто проговаривать.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Татьянка

*pavluk*,  
Спасибо огромное за отзыв и  за конструктивную критику. Это то, что помогает двигаться вперед.  :Vishenka 33:  




> нужно обязательно указать, что это материал для "ПОЮЩИХ ВЕДУЩИХ".


 :Blush2:  я вообще НЕ ПОЮЩАЯ!!!! Поэтому пользуюсь приемом речитатив.




> все равно нужно обладать слухом и попадать в минуса.


 Знаю мотив песен, но пропеть... увольте...  Знаю где вступить и где закончить. Поэтому, мой вариант- 2. Речитатив.






> И еще этот блок для компаний, где обязательно есть молодежь, так, как 2 трека возрастная публика просто не запоет!


Мне 40 лет... и на юбилеях своих тетушек я  присутствовала точно. А им - 60, 65 и 75 лет. А эти песни я знаю.  И тетушки мои отжигали, орали и пели. И не только мои, и не только потому что я своя. Потом, я пробовала его на юбилее 65 лет, муж зам.губернатора ЯНАО- Юрия Сергеевича. Уж куда солиднее публика. Так... пели....что молодые иногда курят. :Blush2: 





> Один минус буду опускать по тональности. Еще один минус не безупречный- запев идет в одной тональности, а припев в другой тональности-модуляция невнятная.


 :Blush2:  Я знаю о чем речь. Оправдываться не буду... Иногда в сети минусов-то хороших не найди. Увы и ах...  :Tu:  или оригиналы только "древние", потому что песни древние... А минуса этой "древности" музыканты пишут более шикарного качества. Минус, который зацепил вас за ушко, увы можно только так... И бис вашему идеальному слуху.  :Vishenka 33:  А я прикрываю голосом этот недостаток...





> Девочки просьба к Юре, все припевы сделать по 2 раза - тогда "мало не покажется".


 :Grin:  пробовали.... затянуто... отказались от этого. Всему должна быть мера.. Но, должны были заметить, что в совсем коротких липучках, он(припев) прописан как раз дважды.







> И еще радует, то, что этот блок не будет поставлен на "поток" среди ведущих, так, как не каждый ведущий сможет его донести до публики!


 :Meeting:   не знаю... не знаю...я бы так не была уверенна. ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ и КРЕАТИВНЫХ у нас на форуме много!!!! :Grin:

----------

Ritulya993 (02.08.2016), Львовна (03.03.2016), Ураган (03.03.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

и я поспорю
я не поющая
тональность-для меня пустой звук
я как всегда в таких случаях  ищу плюс и текст пою на плюс-репетирую
вот если слуха нет -с этим соглашусь
но я такому ведущему посочувствую от всей души-не ту профессию выбрал

----------

Львовна (03.03.2016), Окрыленная (03.03.2016), Татьянка (03.03.2016), Ураган (03.03.2016)

----------


## smile51

перевела Вам денюжку за этот блок! жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Львовна

*smile51*, Здравствуйте,Ольга :Smile3:  материал уже у вас в лс  :Smile3:

----------


## Пермячка

Девочки! С каким нетерпением я ждала предстоящих выходных, чтобы опробывать "липучки" и теперь со 100% уверенностью могу сказать, что мои ожидания с лихвой оправдались. Зажигали так, что никто не остался равнодушным!Публика была разновозростная, но людей от 55 до 65 лет было больше, но все песни были легко узнаваемы с первых нот, так что за подбор музыкальных композиций, вам отдельное спасибо! По окончании блока, зал неистовствовал от восторга и просил продолжения...Это был полный улет! Вообщем "липучки" оставили после себя хорошее послевкусие!!!!!

----------

Львовна (07.03.2016), Татьянка (06.03.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

девочки 
реально прошу сделать продолжение....
что вчера было на свадьбе!

----------

Львовна (07.03.2016), Татьянка (06.03.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> девочки 
> реально прошу сделать продолжение....
> что вчера было на свадьбе!


 :Blush2:  Ниночка займемся не сегодня-завтра. И еще раз тебе спасибки за теплоту души. :Drag 03:  :Vishenka 33: 

*Пермячка*,  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:   Ларисочка, спасибище огромное!!!!!!  :Vishenka 33: Я очень рада, что всё получилось!!!! Продолжение напишем. Уже думаем над песТнями. :Blush2: 
Пи.си. И простите мою нескромность, что и требовалось доказать- "Липучки" для ВСЕХ возрастов!!!!

----------

дюймовка (06.03.2016), Львовна (07.03.2016)

----------


## ИринаНизиёва

Татьяна, Елена! Подскажите пожалуйста, какой материал выбрать. Всё перечитала и не могу с ориентироваться. У меня юбилей 80 лет женский, компания будет разновозрастная. А через 2 недели, юбилей 30 лет мужской. Там компания будет солидная: юристы, адвокаты, но весёлые очень. Что по советуете? Буду очень благодарнаю

----------


## Львовна

*ИринаНизиёва*, подробно ответила Вам в личном сообщении

----------


## korzova76

Девочки Евочки  здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, подойдут ли мне блоки "11 цифр" и "Липучка" для проведения 8 марта в ресторане для разношерстной публики. Ресторан элитный, гости в основном сплошной пафос. И действует скидка 20% на эти блоки? Спасибо большое заранее.

----------


## Львовна

*korzova76*, Оксана, здравствуйте. Написала Вам в личку подробные ответы на ваши вопросы.

----------


## korzova76

Девочки здравствуйте!!!! Приобрела "Липучки", очень довольна. еще не успела провести, вписывала уже в три сценария и не хватило времени или смелости)))) не знаю. Если объективно блок классный, полноценный, с завязкой и развязкой. Песни настолько известные и липучие, что они у всех на слуху. Можно заменить на рэп или речитатив. Можно включить в застолку, а можно и в баттл между мужчинами и женщинами, например, в блок первенцев. Вот сейчас порепетирую, соберусь  с духом и как бомбану. Спасибо большое за очень ценный материал. Вы талантища!!!!

----------

Львовна (04.04.2017)

----------

